# Agfa Isolette II



## OldManJim (Apr 3, 2021)

I just pulled the trigger on an Agfa Isolette II that seems (according to the pictures and the seller's description) to be in pretty good shape.

I know how to check the bellows for light leaks and I'll check the aperture rings and focus controls for smooth operation. I also have an app than can check shutter speed. Does anyone know of any other areas to check before running film through it?

Looking forward to receiving it and burning some film.


----------



## compur (Apr 3, 2021)

Frozen focus is a common problem on Agfa folders due to the infamous green grease they used which turns hard as a rock in time.


----------



## OldManJim (Apr 4, 2021)

Thanks, I've been told that lighter fluid will free up the hardened grease. Has anyone tried this? If so, what results did you get and how doe you deal with the cleaned gears?


----------



## dxqcanada (Apr 4, 2021)

The Zippo-method is not the correct way, as you will just spread stuff all over the rest of the mechanisms. If you really want to fix issues with hardened grease or cleaning the shutter you will need to take it apart.

You will need to collimate the lens after taking the front cell off.

I suggest you take the free Learn Camera Repair course Learn Camera Repair: Home


----------



## OldManJim (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the link above. Looks really interesting. While I don't expect to hand out a shingle as a "camera repair expert", it's good to know these things.

Appreciate your help!


----------

